# National Traceability.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/one-step-closer-to-national-traceability-system/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Part of me still suspects the government just wants to be a bigger brother. Mad Cow is no longer an issue and cattle do not get avian flu.

Even if we could manage to tag every chicken and turkey raised for slaughter, what about the millions of migratory birds that travel at will?

Last year I read where the cattle sale barns would eventually administer the tags (for a fee) if the farmer/rancher did nit have the facilities or technology.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RFID tags have been in place in Michigan for years (15 or more, maybe). Cost me about $2 a head, can't move a critter off my place without one (even if going slaughter). Deacon calves might be the only exception (IDRC).

This happened because we have deer 'hunters' that don't know how to hunt, without setting over a bait pile, that won't fit in the back of a full sized truck. It's easier to dump a truck load once, than to throw a few apples, carrots, sugar beets, etc. every day or so, while scouting. These same 'hunters' won't know a buck scrape or rub if either of them bit them.

Full disclosure, we did have TB in northern Michigan, get into some beef herds (seems like 4 counties were involved). Deer had the TB, first, they seem to like RB in the winter too. In was in an area known for having hunting clubs (groups of folks owning hundreds (or thousands) of acres, that might have been over baiting ). There is very little crop farming in that area, mostly woods (privately owned or state/national forests) with small pockets of hay fields.

Larry


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I will let the next guy pay for the government tag until it makes $$$ to me to put it in. I do live in a brand state and 99% of all my cattle get a hot iron brand before they leave the ranch. The brand inspection works well in state as all auction sales, feedlots,and slaughter house are inspected and better have paperwork in order.

In brush country ear tags get pulled out, as well as people can remove them, brands stay forever.

Some of the larger cow outfits tagged with the government tags, but most have stopped as tags cost and they did not bring more at sale time as the promoters said they would.

I have read the tails of woo predicted if we ever get foot and mouth disease. But as easy as it moves on people I don't think a ear tag will help that much.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ray 54 said:


> I have read the tails of woo predicted if we ever get foot and mouth disease. But as easy as it moves on people I don't think a ear tag will help that much.


We did away with Foot and Mouth disease decades. Cattle were destroyed and farms quarantined. Federal laws were passed that no fresh beef from contaminated countries would ever be allowed to ship to the U.S.

Obama lost the election and during his lame duck session, opened the door for contaminated Brazil to ship fresh beef to the U.S.

If we get Foot and Mouth it will come from the Brazilian imports. If that happens it will decimate our U.S. cattle herd. F&M is an airborne disease that spreads fast. It also affects humans.

What is hard to understand is that our government wants to know which farm/ranch every beef came from. Yet we have no idea what country our imported beef comes from now that COOL has been repealed.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Tim I think we are very much in a agreement. One of my big fears is someone from Brazil has just enough of lunch in there pocket to carry the "bugs" and 12 to 24 hours latter it has been released on are land. I have not studied up on the ins and outs but know it is easy to spread, and that is why all host animals must be destroyed around a out break to stop it.

Big packers, and the beef promotion board, we as cattlemen fund and National Cattlemen Assassination did away with COOL but where all for government mandating the electronic tracking. I always figured when packers poor practices contaminated hamburger with this program it would all of a sudden become the cow calf producers fault. But what do I know,I raise cows and hay. lol

So if they don't want COOL, I don't want a producer id number.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

A big reason for it is income tax - and check off dollars.

They want their dollars from every calf that moves.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah this is all about CONTROL, nothing more, nothing less... the "cattle industry" is salivating over it because with RFID tech and all the data at their fingertips, they'll be able to manipulate the market better than ever. The regulators and vets salivate over it because of all the control they'll get... pass this new reg, that new reg, have to do this, do that, do the other, get the vet to sign off on everything (for a fee of course) before you can even think of hauling a calf to market... money in everybody's pocket but the rancher. The big agribiz companies are salivating over it because of all the prospective new sales they see coming-- all those RFID tags, readers, hardware, and data services... compliance with gubmint recordkeeping and other nonsense that the regulators will SURELY enact shortly thereafter... compliance with all the new "requirements" of jumping through hoops created by vets and "industry experts" and enacted by the regulators/gubmint crowd for "safety" and all this sort of nonsense.

No thanks... If some guys want to use premise ID and RFID identification on their cattle and can figure out a way to make it pay for them, GOOD FOR THEM-- more power to them, and they are welcome to it... but for *US* in our area/situation it's just an additional expense and burden with a ZERO return on investment that brings us NOTHING but will cost us money we don't have.

We've done JUST FINE with all this gubmint BS and we sure don't need it NOW... or EVER...

Later! OL J R


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Luke nailed it. Its about money and control. If they really cared about public health they wouldnt let millions of people from who knows what third world country walk into this country with zero screening. TB, bedbugs and everything else is making a comeback....I wonder why. As producers we have a responsibility to be good stewards and use safe practices...but anyone who views my cattle as a public health threat would absolutely faint if they dropped into the local ER in rural America or anywhere with a large illegal population. In the old days you would get checked out on Ellis Island, and if you were sick you didnt come in.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Don't forget the parents that refuse to get vaccinations for their children.

TB is back on the West Coast, mostly due to legal Asian imigration. Again......no quarantine.

Here in OK, it's not illegals, it's poor folk who can't afford medical care. They run around with treatable diseases that go untended due to lack of money. And all the rich folks, who generally sit on their high horse,, and look down on folks, are just as susceptible to disease....wherever it comes from. Sort of a societal equalizer


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ignorance is untreatable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

farmersamm said:


> Don't forget the parents that refuse to get vaccinations for their children.
> 
> TB is back on the West Coast, mostly due to legal Asian imigration. Again......no quarantine.
> 
> Here in OK, it's not illegals, it's poor folk who can't afford medical care. They run around with treatable diseases that go untended due to lack of money. And all the rich folks, who generally sit on their high horse,, and look down on folks, are just as susceptible to disease....wherever it comes from. Sort of a societal equalizer


Where does Oklahoma import these healthy vaccinated illegals from?


----------

